# W: Chaos Warrior 'Cloak'



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking for Four (4) of the back half of a Hordes of Chaos Warrior torso. Basically the fur-lined cloak, with the arm/back sockets.

Any have spares? Willing to buy.


----------

